# DIY sandblasting facility in Calgary



## kevin.decelles (Jun 8, 2021)

I know I’ve read posts about a place in Calgary where you can rent sandblasting time but cannot find the posts

I figure someone here will have it off the top of your heads


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dusty (Jun 8, 2021)

@kevin.decelles Is this what your looking for?

https://www.consolidatedcompressor.com/diy


----------



## Dabbler (Jun 8, 2021)

I wen there 3 years ago, and it was wild.  I eventually just paid them to do it for me, and prime the trailer I was rebuilding.  It was very cheap, like $150 or something.


----------



## YYCHM (Jun 8, 2021)

Dabbler said:


> I wen there 3 years ago, and it was wild.



Wild in what way?


----------



## Dabbler (Jun 8, 2021)

YYCHM said:


> Wild in what way?



I watched a big dude using the for-rent sandblasters, and weighting about 160lbs soaking wet at the time, I thought maybe if I used discretion I might survive the experience, hence the hiring them to do it.

They have some very cool machines out there. most of them for rent.  You walk on a veritable moonscape of blasting media.  The noise is something else (bring ear protection) and it all feels like a sci-fi dystopia.  As I said, -wild.


----------



## Alexander (Jun 8, 2021)

I spend a bit of time and money at consolidated and Dabbler's description is accurate. Never a dull moment in that yard! Last time I went they weren't renting equipment due to covid. I buy blasting media there as well.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Jun 8, 2021)

They are great but only for large jobs. I have been there maybe 25 times. I use them for sandblasting fire hydrants, railings, shop stands, etc. But these are huge industrial machines suitable only for big projects. My rule of thumb is if you can carry it yourself, it's too small for CC.

And the cardinal rule for this place is don't park your truck anywhere near your work. I've seen trucks destroyed and windows blown out in seconds. They do have PPE you can borrow, but I always bring my own. 

It's an experience alright.


----------

